# Its YI for now



## narek

I wonder if the Dallas trade rumors are true. We'll see.


----------



## t1no

What rumors? Anyway Yi wants to get traded.


----------



## Skylaars

Yi doesn't care where he goes, chinese govt. and dan FAGan want yi to be traded.

personally i think Milwaukee is a good situation for him.


----------



## LeroyJames

Yi didn't look happy, should've went with a safer pick.


----------



## t1no

Skylaars said:


> Yi doesn't care where he goes


His agent said Yi doesn't want to play for the Bucks.


----------



## Skylaars

I recall, in chad fords article, yi saying he would play for any team. Yi hasn't publicly said he didnt want to play for the bucks.


----------



## t1no

But his agent said it for him.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-070628a
scroll down to number 6.


----------



## LeroyJames

Yi saying he'll play for any team is press talk, again, he didn't look happy being selected by the Bucks.


----------



## t1no

http://insider.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/player?playerId=18866
Convinced? :lol:


----------



## t1no

LeroyJames said:


> Yi saying he'll play for any team is press talk, again, he didn't look happy being selected by the Bucks.


Well i just posted two links but then again, he might not believe it.


----------



## Skylaars

aaahhh.. fair enough... haha i still hope he stays.


----------



## LeroyJames

Is there a Bucks fan presence on the net? This place is dead


----------



## Shanghai_boy

hey,I am a bucks fan right now.


----------



## Shanghai_boy

LeroyJames said:


> he didn't look happy being selected by the Bucks.


Yes,I saw his face,looks unhappy.


----------



## Shanghai_boy

Skylaars said:


> personally i think Milwaukee is a good situation for him.


I agree with you.I just read news about Bucks won't trade him.


----------



## Krimzon

Yi should stay with the team until a trade comes up. He might shine here...Who knows?


----------



## Yao Mania

Well, I said I'd start following whichever team that drafts Yi.... but this is a weird situation indeed. Lets see if Yi really does end up staying with Milwaukee...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Jeff Green for Yi?


----------



## Aznboi812

I think he should go to the rockets


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yi in Houston is too much of a gimmick, and too much of a distraction.


----------



## Skylaars

yi says hes happy... 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...8/2030.ap.bkn.bucks.yi.2nd.ld.writethru.0838/



> Yi said. "It's a surprise to me. ... I'm not really familiar with the city as well, but I'm happy to be playing with the team and happy to play in the NBA.''


----------



## tha supes

Chan said:


> Jeff Green for Yi?


I was just gonna say that. I'll even throw something else in.

Jeff Green and Collison for Yi. 

Would you Bucks fans take it?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Skylaars said:


> yi says hes happy...
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...8/2030.ap.bkn.bucks.yi.2nd.ld.writethru.0838/


PR, and nobody believes that. Like the article said, there's only 27 Asians in Milwaukee. So that's about, what, 12 Chinese people? Nobody likes to feel like a complete outsider. I get scared being in a room with a dozen white people. God knows what it's like being in a whole city of white people.


----------



## Yao Mania

Skylaars said:


> yi says hes happy...
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...8/2030.ap.bkn.bucks.yi.2nd.ld.writethru.0838/


Yi's a humble guy, and he'd play for any team. Its his agent and the CBA that's making a big deal out of this.

I'll give this a few days to sink in... Bucks are a solid team when healthy and I think they're a few pieces away from being a EC playoff team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

It's not like Yi is going to really pull a Steve Francis. But he will skip town the first time he gets a chance, probably right after his rookie contract. You don't hire employees that don't want to work for you.


----------



## seifer0406

The drafting of Yi Jian Lian led to about a billion Chinese people trying to locate Milwaukee on the US map.

Don't you guys already have Charlie V? Where would Yi fit into the Bucks' rotation?


----------



## NOFX22

tha supes said:


> I was just gonna say that. I'll even throw something else in.
> 
> Jeff Green and Collison for Yi.
> 
> Would you Bucks fans take it?


How about Jeff green and Earl Watson for Yi? Bucks need a PG


----------



## Darth Bryant

Chan said:


> PR, and nobody believes that. Like the article said, there's only 27 Asians in Milwaukee. So that's about, what, 12 Chinese people? Nobody likes to feel like a complete outsider. I get scared being in a room with a dozen white people. God knows what it's like being in a whole city of white people.



He came to the wrong country if he wanted to avoid rooms full of white people. Most the teams in the NBA are in white majority areas.


----------



## bmac

tha supes said:


> I was just gonna say that. I'll even throw something else in.
> 
> Jeff Green and Collison for Yi.
> 
> Would you Bucks fans take it?


If Seattle wanted Yi they would have drafted him at #5. Why would they trade Green AND Collison for the #6 pick?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He came to the wrong country if he wanted to avoid rooms full of white people. Most the teams in the NBA are in white majority areas.


He came to the right country to make money. Besides, it's the fanbase that matters. It's always nice to have people similar to you cheering for you.


----------



## pr0wler

I'd love for the Sonics to trade for Yi. Seattle has a fairly heavy asian population so I think his agents or whatever would be happy with that scenario. Plus he could play PF, which is a spot that Seattle could definitely upgrade. Jeff Green would be more useful in Milwaukee anyway, and the Sonics would roll out a HUGE starting lineup of...

PG - West 6'4''
SG - Durant 6'10''
SF - Lewis 6'10''
PF - Yi 7'0''
C - Swift 7'1''

That would be one young exciting team.


----------



## HKF

New York, Seattle, Chicago, Los Angeles, Bay Area all have heavy Chinese populations.


----------



## HKF

They should just have Yi hire three Chinese guys from this board to be in his entourage and then they can speak Mandarin or Cantonese to him all day. Then in the summer get on a plane and head to Chinatown in Manhattan or Sunset Park in Brooklyn.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

HKF said:


> They should just have Yi hire three Chinese guys from this board to be in his entourage and then they can speak Mandarin or Cantonese to him all day. Then in the summer get on a plane and head to Chinatown in Manhattan or Sunset Park in Brooklyn.


I'll do it. Better than my minimum wage job.


----------



## narek

There happens to be more than 12 asians in Milwaukee. 

It's a strange pick - Sports Illustrated is reporting they've asked for a trade.



> Yi Jianlian
> 
> Yi's handlers did everything they could to keep him away from Milwaukee. The Bucks were not permitted to attend any of Yi's workouts and GM Larry Harris did not travel to China to see Yi play in person. According to league sources, Yi's representatives will ask the Bucks to trade Yi on Friday


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/06/29/draft.rehash/1.html

But, Chinese officials? Have you seen how close Chicago and Milwaukee are? He's not far from a very large population of Chinese immigrants. But I wish Harris would have used the pick for someone else.


----------



## BigMac

http://blogs.jsonline.com/nbadraft/archive/2007/06/28/yi-claims-he-s-happy-to-be-a-buck.aspx


----------



## woodsboy

If Yi stays with the Bucks, the lineup will look like this: 

PG: Mo Williams
SG: Redd
SF: CharlieV
PF: Yi
C: Bogut

Charlie proved in Toronto that he could play the 3, because he often played it with Bosh at the 4. He can shoot 3's, post up smaller SF's, rebound from that spot, and if you've got a pair of 7 footers underneath, it's okay if his guy beats him off the dribble from time to time. 

However, if he can's play, they'll run Charlie or Yi as the primary backup in the frontcourt (I'd imagine it's Yi for a while) with Patterson or Simmons at the 3. 

If they can work with Charlie at the 3, you're looking at a frontcourt of 6'11", 7', and 7'. 

I'm hoping the Bucks manage to get rid of Yi before camp. I think Yi is going to be a bust. He's got some nice things going for him, but he seems overrated. I'm worried the Bucks took the guy that everyone else was pretending they wanted.


----------



## yaontmac

Yi didn't smile shouldn't be taken to mean he was disappointed. He's 19 in a foreign country and probably didn't know where Milwaukee was anyways. Ask any American on the street where Milwaukee is, you think they know? I think if Yi cares about himself professionally as a player, he should stay in Milwaukee. The last thing he needs is thousands of Chinese fans mobbing him everywhere he goes. Yao hated it when that happened. It is a huge distraction. In Milwaukee, Yi can concentrate on bball 100%.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Yi should ger traded to the Lakers. He would be reunites Sun Yue, and he could play the 4 to Odoms 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, here's some encouragement about Yi not looking happy...

Yi himself may be excited about playing in the NBA, but if those above him, his handlers are unhappy, he may have much unneeded pressure to be the one to pursue a trade or demand one.

I don't think Yi cares where he goes, because the team that drafted him definitely wants him, I just think the reason he didn't look happy was because the people who are supposedly handling his situation are more interested in money than in him playing basketball.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Well right now it doesn't matter what Yi wants, his rights belong to his Chinese team for this year. If they want to they can keep him on their team, though if they do, then he would be able to come over next year which could work because it gives him more time to improve.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I hope the Bucks don't trade him no matter what demands are made, either play in Milwaukee or go back to China.

Heck, if I were the Bucks, I'd go out of my way to keep Yi from playing in the NBA if he doesn't want to play for me. It's just a 4 year rookie contract, and if Yi has to, he can just play in the Chinese Basketball association until his CBA team is up. Also, I highly doubt his agent Fegan can really do anything about it.

Unless Milwaukee was planning on trading him from the start, keep him until he's ready to come play. This might make more young Chinese prospects jump for the draft only when their contract with their CBA team is up. Especially when so many people consider him "China's next big thing."


----------



## BG7

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope the Bucks don't trade him no matter what demands are made, either play in Milwaukee or go back to China.
> 
> Heck, if I were the Bucks, I'd go out of my way to keep Yi from playing in the NBA if he doesn't want to play for me. It's just a 4 year rookie contract, and if Yi has to, he can just play in the Chinese Basketball association until his CBA team is up. Also, I highly doubt his agent Fegan can really do anything about it.
> 
> Unless Milwaukee was planning on trading him from the start, keep him until he's ready to come play. This might make more young Chinese prospects jump for the draft only when their contract with their CBA team is up. Especially when so many people consider him "China's next big thing."


If Yi doesn't want to come over to play in Milwaukee, and the Bucks hold onto his rights (why not?), he will never come to the NBA. If he isn't coming over, he doesn't get signed to that rookie contract until he comes over. 

Anyhow, its about a 75 minute drive (at most) from Milwaukee to Chicago, about 12 minutes on a plane. If he wants to be with Asians, he doesn't have to spend too much time to get there.


----------

